# New and Scared



## mkh1987 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I've read some of the threads on this forum to start with but I can't do so without freaking out anymore. I'm 22 and I just moved away from everything and everyone I love. My doctor called and informed me of a thyroid problem that had come back in my routine blood work test. She said to see an Endocrinologist as soon as I was settled in my new town. I had my appointment and he said that he was sure I have Grave's Disease. I have a test in about a week and a half to confirm a second time.

I don't know what to think or what to do. I'm so scared and my doctor was far from helpful other than saying to call if my heart rate got any higher or my eye sight changed. I know it sounds dumb and I'm trying to be grown up about it but I'm so scared. I've tried to do research on the internet but it either confuses me or freaks me out. Do y'all have any words of advice or hints or anything you could offer me?

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Mary

Welcome. For one, you're not going to die so chill yourself out. You'll give yourself a heart attack worrying about it before you'll die from Graves.

Graves disease is a fairly common thyroid problem. Your thyroid helps regulate your metabolism and heart rate. Everything speeds up a little with graves. Odds are you've been walking around with a bad thyroid for a while now and you've been ok thus far, right?

Go see an endo and read up on it. There's lots of info about Graves' disease on the internet. If your heart is dangerously fast, you'll feel it thumping hard and fast way before you are in any danger.

What's your resting heart rate like?

If it was too fast the doc would have given you medicine right there. You'll be ok. Just relax. You'll be ok. We're here if you have questions. The best thing you can do for yourself is educate yourself about the disease, how it affects your body and how it is managed. Once you know more about it you will become more comfortable with the diagnosis and will be more helpful to the doctors during your visits.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mkh1987 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've read some of the threads on this forum to start with but I can't do so without freaking out anymore. I'm 22 and I just moved away from everything and everyone I love. My doctor called and informed me of a thyroid problem that had come back in my routine blood work test. She said to see an Endocrinologist as soon as I was settled in my new town. I had my appointment and he said that he was sure I have Grave's Disease. I have a test in about a week and a half to confirm a second time.
> 
> ...


Mary, welcome and I am sorry to hear that you have Graves' Disease. I concur w/Nasdaqphil in that the more you learn the less fearful one becomes. One of my favorite quotes, "Knowledge removes all fear!" I don't know who the author of that is though but he/she was one smart cookie.

It sounds like your doctor is on top of things and I wonder if the endo is going to do an radioactive uptake scan? Also, I am sure when you see your endo, he/she will present your treatment options to you. It is good to catch it in the early stages for some do go into remission with the antithyroid med regimen. But, in any case, your doc will talk to all about those options.

Here is a peer reviewed site (trusted information) where you can read all about Graves' Disease.......

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter10/10-frame.htm

You will want to peruse Chapters 10, 11 & 12. And I say peruse because unless you have a medical degree (and I sure don't), you cannot understand everything but you can glean enough info to be helpful.

Andros


----------



## Nova (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Mary, I was naive and scared as well when my symptoms and eventual diagnosis occurred. I know it's hard not to worry but as Andros said the more you know the less there is to be scared about. Hopefully you have more answers now than you did when you posted initially. This board is a great resource and everyone is so helpful and nice you should really find comfort here where so many other's don't even know about this resource!


----------

